# spawn log hmpk x hmpk red blue giant siblings



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

after a long summer and 4 non viable spawns i finally got 1 these giants are sibling i bought from evilvog ive been conditioning these guys well over a month so i put them in the breeder tank on 9/16 realeased her that night monday the 17th in rained all day by the time i got home from work they had spawmed i removed the female monday evening left dad to do his thing they hatched 9/20 i removed dad this morning i feed them microworms and insfusoria here are the pics of the parents pics of the spawn in a week i cant see them on the camera 
dad








mom


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a stunning pair, I just love the males coloring!! Good luck with your fry and cant wait for next update. I love babies!!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful pair! Their colours are nice. If you don't mind me asking what are your plans for this pair?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats on the fry!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

my plans are fixing there top lone eventually i have the perfect orange hmpk but shes not a giant but shes a nice size


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

here are the prospective out crosses not sure which way to go advise would be appreciated









black orcid ct shes trippled in size since this pic










and hmpk orange marbled first girls sibling


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i'd pass on the top one his/her form is pretty bad. i like the other two, not a real good look at the marble tho


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

ill post a better pic later but the orange is her sis her form is better i bought them as show quality lol


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

betta fry are doing great eating bbs since day 2 i altenate microworms and banana worms an bbs this week coming adding decapes to food regimin as for grow out thinking 20 long npt any suggestions


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

got any idea of how many? what i was advised (and did) was try and get them to 1gal+ per fish.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

at least 100 fry in the 10 gallon that they were born in


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

my3 week old fry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY!!! They are beginning to look like fish instead of tadpoles. You're doing a great job.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How many do you have?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

over a hundred ill post new pics today week 5 is friday


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats. Hope you produce lots of large giants.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I was waiting to comment till after you posted pics but i'm excited to see...


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

5 weeks 3 days old my babies


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

what do you guys think should i grow them out in a 20 gallon long npt that i have sitting empty and running for the last 4 weeks


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

my babies will be 7 weeks tomorrow i moved them last night to a 20 gallon long npt









cambodians


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

9 weeks on fri


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

they're starting to look familiar.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

not 1 light colored male yet all those cambodians are girls tons red bicolor and black lace looking


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

heres the video
http://youtu.be/Yp9chTiFFy8











<iframe width="560" height="315" src
"http://www.youtube.com/embed/Yp9chTiFFy8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

my baby giants 10 weeks this fri 
http://youtu.be/zR0Z5ab3L_0


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

heres another 1
http://youtu.be/zR0Z5ab3L_0


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I think i saw a red male in the end of that last video. They look alot like their aunts and uncles.


----------

